# Working with children



## Pookz (Dec 28, 2014)

My other half and I run our own business in children's entertainment, and though I love it, I find it really difficult devoting your life to helping and pleasing other people's kids in the knowledge that it may never be us. Some days this doesn't really bother me, but other days I just want to break down and cry at the thought of it. 
Does anyone else have a similar situation?


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi pookz

Your post struck a chord with me, I work with children too and some days it's really hard. I work in mental health so a lot of children I see have been..... well let's just say not well looked after by their parents and it's heartbreaking knowing that me and hubby would make fantastic parents and yet these awful people get to have child after child and then treat them like sh**t.

Tbh over the years I have managed (somehow!) to put work away in a little box and become quite detached that that is work and this is me and I try to distance self from work...... it's taken some doing but does generally work......most of the time!! When it doesn't I go out and get a large Costa coffee hot chocolate. Lol...... to just get away from work, but harder for you to do that if you run your own business as I guess you can't escape! 



It's really difficult though isn't it seeing folks with kids and wishing and hoping that this was you, and panicking that it might never be you.  Surrounded by kids and families at work it's hard not to compare it to our situations. I often think it maybe be better to just get a job on tescos check out or mcdonalds instead!!

Xxxx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm a post natal carer specialising in working with families and their newborns, teaching baby care, helping with breast and formula feeding and setting a routine. It is incredibly hard to be in such close contact with newborns while struggling so hard for my own especially the families where the bbs aren't wanted. 

One of my hardest days last year was my third negative cycle of Iui, OTD fell on a work day and I had to take the test and then burst into tears while looking at the baby in Moses basket wondering if I would ever have one.

I'm ten weeks pregant now and can't relax at all, currently working with a six week old working 24/5.  It's intense and I worry all the time that my work schedule is going to hurt baby inside me.


----------



## kt1985 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi . I am a nursery nurse and have been for 10 years. It was all I ever wanted to do to work with children. When u work with children having infertility problems makes the job so hard. Particularly if some children need tha extra tlc. My work is not understanding in the slightest and have put a lot of pressure on me. They cannot fathom how being around children everyday after a negative cycle can impact you. All I can say is some days are harder than others.I recently had two weeks of sick prior to my ivf treatment due to the negative effect the lack of support and environment I was in. Take each day as it comes  and be honest with yourself. If u have reached your limit take some time away if possible. Big hugs and good luck x


----------



## Pookz (Dec 28, 2014)

It is really hard, especially when you have to observe how some people behave and treat their children! At a lot of the events we attend, the parents refuse to let their children on any of our rides, games etc claiming they don't have any money, but then you see them a few hours later staggering out of the beer tent! Makes me so angry!


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

my job involves me supporting children who have to be witnesses in courts - its heartbreaking some days - but they are amazing and sometimes can make it so much fun but then i come home at the end of the day and just cry (and have a cheeky glass of wine!)

i also have to work with local children's centres which is like a form of torture! 

i am very lucky though - my managers are very supportive and last year when i suffered with grief depression after my last failed IVF and basically didn't get any work done for about 4 weeks they just supported me and allowed me the time off i needed for counselling.

i do sometimes think would i be better to just get a normal job where i didn't have to come into contact with children or hear the horrible things that happen to them but i don't think i could leave knowing i used to be the person that helped them and now i've abandoned them.


----------

